# High precision positioning in SpaceX satellite constellation?



## Pontus (Oct 21, 2016)

Lets start a new fun rumour! 
Do you think there are any plans for SpaceX satellite constellation to include some sort of high precision positioning for the Teslas to use? 
That would really be a game changer! 
It will already be a game changer when teslas can connect to internet via that satellite network since the speed will be so high and reliable that it probably could enable a mostly cloud based version of the autopilot. Removing a lot of the cost from each car. A lot of possibilities here.. 
I am not sure what kind of equipment they could put in the satellites... would be really nice if the satellite network also could feed some sort of data about the condition on the roads you are traveling on.. look ahead from the sky  Think high resolution cameras in the sky with deep learning capability ( or just send to Teslas own AI servers) gathering data both from cameras and from the Teslas on the road.. 

Fire away everyone!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Her you go! Ask and ye shall receive!






Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think it's necessary. GPS gets you very close, and then all the cameras on the car will get you all the precision you need.


----------



## Pontus (Oct 21, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Her you go! Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they don't have the possibility to use their own satellites 

And I have not heard anything about if Tesla is going to use Nvidias system.. and maps... only their hardware.. or have i missed something?


----------

